# Back to MAC for Australians



## girlambrosia (Sep 27, 2007)

A few months ago, I heard about the revised B2M policy in the states - how 6 empties could now be exchanged for lipglass & eyeshadow as well as lipstick at freestanding locations. I went to the Chapel street pro store last week and apparently the girls had never heard of this policy. Is the promise of free shadow restricted to the sweet unholy states? Does the Sydney pro store do this too? 

Thanks


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 27, 2007)

AFAIK Australia B2M only offers lipsticks for empties. I send mine back to Paddington and when I spoke to staff there was told only lippies as that was company policy. I am not sure US MAC offers an eyeshadow or lipglass as well as a lipstick???


----------



## lara (Sep 27, 2007)

It's still redeemable for lipsticks only.

Jump on the com.au site and write to the company. You'd be surprised how effective a well-placed email or two can be.


----------



## AppleDiva (Sep 27, 2007)

Yes, B2M offers e/s, l/s and l/g in the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *panda0410* 

 
_AFAIK Australia B2M only offers lipsticks for 
empties. I send mine back to Paddington and when I spoke to staff there was told only lippies as that was company policy. I am not sure US MAC offers an eyeshadow or lipglass as well as a lipstick???_


----------



## panda0410 (Sep 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Yes, B2M offers e/s, l/s and l/p in the US. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





_

 
Cool! I wish they did that here - it would be GREAT to be able to pick up a gloss or e/s every now and then


----------



## girlambrosia (Sep 28, 2007)

Ah, pity. Still, can't complain about free lipstick - I will definitely shoot them an email. Thanks ladies


----------



## chameleonmary (Nov 14, 2007)

Will the Pitt St Myer Store in Sydney accept pots without the pan or inside packaging (ie. the empty pot only)?


----------



## redambition (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chameleonmary* 

 
_Will the Pitt St Myer Store in Sydney accept pots without the pan or inside packaging (ie. the empty pot only)?_

 
Not sure about myer, but i've never had a problem with my depotted pots at David Jones (Elizabeth St).


----------



## chameleonmary (Nov 15, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Not sure about myer, but i've never had a problem with my depotted pots at David Jones (Elizabeth St)._

 
Superb 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 im low on lippy and high on pots 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




... that didnt sound too good...


----------



## DaisyPie (Nov 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *redambition* 

 
_Not sure about myer, but i've never had a problem with my depotted pots at David Jones (Elizabeth St)._

 
I'm going to attempt depotting soon (using this websites instructions: http://www.makeupaddict.org/maceyedepot.html ) and from the looks of the finished product, the plastic insert inside the pot ends up rather melted - is this a problem for the B2M policy, or do they happily accept them as they realise they've just been depotted?


----------



## redambition (Nov 16, 2007)

I use the iron method, so my pots don't end up nearly that melted... in fact I can usually put them back together and they look almost normal (aside from the missing pan and some melting on the base where i've gotten the label off). I've never tried the candle method.

using an iron is super easy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 you can find a link to lara's tutorial here


----------



## Paramnesia (Apr 15, 2008)

I really wish they would exchange empties for e/s, I'm allergic to most lip products so I see no point B2M'ing my empties.


----------



## babiid0llox (Apr 25, 2008)

Does empties mean the empty containers eg. eyeshadow pans, pots, pallettes, tubes, etc.??


----------



## redambition (Apr 25, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *babiid0llox* 

 
_Does empties mean the empty containers eg. eyeshadow pans, pots, pallettes, tubes, etc.??_

 
correct - it's the primary packaging, not the box.


----------



## miss_bailey (May 7, 2008)

Does anyone know if Myer does B2M? (Specifically Chatswood Myer?) I've got a whole bunch of depotted shadows I need to take in. Also two more questions..
Do they take empty brush cleanser bottles?
Does it have to be completley empty, like I have two Studio Fixes that are WAY to light but still have a bit left in them.


----------



## lara (May 7, 2008)

Yes, yes and no.


----------



## Julzie (Jun 10, 2008)

Rather than starting a new thread, I thought I'd post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if the MAC counter at Myer in Parramatta will accept depotted eyeshadow pots without the metal pans in them?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## panda0410 (Jun 11, 2008)

Not sure about Parramatta but Paddo does


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Julzie* 

 
_Rather than starting a new thread, I thought I'd post here 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Does anyone know if the MAC counter at Myer in Parramatta will accept depotted eyeshadow pots without the metal pans in them?

Thanks in advance!_

 
They should do I know they in Myer Chatswood and Pitt St Mall.

Also, I read on one of the NZ posts that they dont accept glass there, MAC accept glass in Australia right?


----------



## boudoirblonde (Jun 14, 2008)

Can we B2M for slimshines??


----------



## redambition (Jun 14, 2008)

miss_bailey: i am pretty sure that MAC here accept glass. I remember an MA telling me that ages ago.

boudoirblonde: yes we can.


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 20, 2008)

does anyone know if the mac counter in myers (perth) will accept the depotted eyeshadows? i'd give them a call, but everytime i do it's almost impossible to hear what they say as the background noise is so loud!


----------



## miss_bailey (Jun 23, 2008)

Im almost 100% sure all Myers do.


----------



## katexlouise (Jun 24, 2008)

fantastic! thank you


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boudoirblonde* 

 
_Can we B2M for slimshines??_

 
And the mattene's? I tried to at chatswood myer today, and the MA said no


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *~Crystal~* 

 
_And the mattene's? I tried to at chatswood myer today, and the MA said no 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I had a really annoying/frustrating experience regarding this today. Yesterday I was in Myer talking to one of the MA's and I mentioned I would come back in today to swap some empties for the new Mattenes. She said that I was not allowed to which I found strange because I swapped empties for Mattenes at the Pro-Store. So I decided to just to go to the Pro-Store and save myself some hassle.

I get there and of course they are out of Bing even though they have only been opened for an hour :| So the MA at the Pro-Store says she will ring Myer and get them to hold one for me. I told her what the MA at Myer told me yesterday and she said "No that's wrong. You are allowed to swap empties for the Mattenes." She rang the Myer Melbourne counter and had a chat with them and told me it was fine and that I could bring in my empties and exchange them for a lippie there. So an hour or so later I got on a train to go all the way to the city for my lippie.

I got there and told the same MA from Sunday that I was here to get Bing using B2M and she told me no again. I told her that the Pro-Store rang up before and there was one put aside for me. She finds it and I clearly see a note attached that says "B2M." She says she has to go check with the manager which is confusing because the Pro-Store rang up just before to confirm it was okay. I told her I made a special trip just to come and get it because I was told it was fine. Anyways she goes to ask and the manager says No too... At this stage I'm a bit annoyed because I'm being told different things and I have previously B2M for Mattenes! The MA is making me feel like I'm just being difficult which I'm not. So they once again ring the Pro-Store and have a discussion and the MA comes back over and says "It's okay just this once. You are obviously a VIP." I'm like wtf... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




In the end I got the lipstick but the whole situation left me feeling really bad. It made me not want to go back to the MAC counter because they will now just see me as a difficult customer or some snooty "VIP" which I never claimed to be or asked to be called. I just wanted to swap my empties for some lippies 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really irks me because I have been going to that counter for quite a while now and have always had great service and have always made sure to treat the staff with respect because I know the kinds of crazy people they put up with on a daily basis. Now I just feel weird..like I'm one of those crazy people but I didn't even do anything. I feel like MAC needs to make sure that all of their locations have the same policy so that customers are not left feeling confused and uncomfortable.


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah... =\ The chatswood MAs are typically all a bit like that too.. *sigh* 

I try to avoid going to that counter if I can, though it is the most convenient for me! It's a good thing the MAs at DJs in the city store are all so lovely! They're always super helpful and friendly, so it's worth the trip out there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Confirmed with both the pro store and DJs today that YES you can B2M for the mattenes!!


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 10, 2008)

I've never had a problem with the Chatswood MA's. Most of them know me though. It's really horrible that most of them dont really have a clue about B2M and that they arent consistent. 

Spectrolite, if I was in your situation I would have been completley put off! And the pathetic "just this one" thing is just plain rude!


----------



## Lyssah (Sep 22, 2008)

Can you use the Brush cleaner bottles/Select SPF foundation (if I had six of them) for a B2M exchange? Or does it just have to be eyeshadows/Lipglosses?


----------



## miss_bailey (Sep 23, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *toxaemia* 

 
_Can you use the Brush cleaner bottles/Select SPF foundation (if I had six of them) for a B2M exchange? Or does it just have to be eyeshadows/Lipglosses?_

 
Yep you can B2m pretty much anything from MAC as long as it is the original packaging and not secondary i.e the box the actual product comes in. So e/s l/s, gloss, powders, CCB, foundations, brush cleanser, concelaer, skincare products, painpots, shadestikcs and the like.


----------



## paige2727 (Dec 9, 2009)

Ok so I just recently heard about this programe (I am new to MAC) and I was just wondering how does it all work? I have heard that you can't return an eyeshadow without the metal pan here in australia and in other countries you can? Is this true?I really want to depot all my eyeshadows and then get a Free lipstick! Also are you aloud to have empty lipgloss, lipstick etc?? Please help, anyone who is experienced with this!


----------



## xLongLashesx (Dec 9, 2009)

You don't need the metal pan for B2M! Just depot and off you go  just return 6 of any used packaging to get your lippie.


----------



## teaberry (Dec 9, 2009)

my B2M lipsticks help me have more containers to go towards more B2M!
you don't need the metal pans here, no one has ever checked mine, just taken my bag and stashed it into a cupboard.. its probably not as common here as in the states where they have a huger amount of customers


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Dec 9, 2009)

You can use most primary packaging as part of the B2M program. So this includes empty lipsticks, glosses, powders, foundation bottles, etc. The best way to know is to look at the little cardboard ends of the box of the product when you open it. If it has a "Back2MAC" sign on it like in the photo below then it can be used to redeem a lipstick. Note though that the cardboard box doesnt count as an item, only the product inside 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Oh and you can definitely use depotted eyeshadows. It doesnt need the metal pan, but I'm pretty certain the plastic pan needs to be put back in the eyeshadow pot, even if you have melted it. Six pieces of packaging gets you one lipstick.

If you have more questions, I think there is a thread already started on this here in the Aussie section which might have the answers you are looking for as well 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


http://www.specktra.net/forum/f241/b...ckaging-52053/

HTH!!


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 22, 2010)

i read somewhere that in the US they can swap B2M and get a eyeshadow instead of a lipstick. does anyone know if we can do that here in Australia? thanks


----------



## daisyxoxo (Jan 22, 2010)

no u can only get a lippie here in aust, but they are worth more anyways


----------



## MissVanity (Jan 22, 2010)

Thanks Daisy, i suppose its a good way to build up a good lipstick collection lol


----------



## Jade M (Jan 23, 2010)

In the US they do have an expanded Back 2 MAC program where you can in certain locations get glosses and shaddows etc, but unfortunately here in Aus we can only get the lipsticks and slimshines.

You can depot and return the plastic case minus the metal pan - HOWEVER you cannot double dip and try to return the empty pan on its own (urgh people try all the time!). This also means that if you buy a pro pan refill which doesn't have the plastic part, you miss out on B2M - fair though as you have already paid less for it


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 19, 2010)

Does anyone know if you can use empty Mac wipes packets as B2M?  I have been searching through threads but I can't find an answer.  I hope this hasn't been asked a thousand times before!  Thanks!


----------



## aussiemacluvrrr (Aug 19, 2010)

^^I used an empty packet to B2M for Jazzed lipstick the other week and no one said anything to me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then again she didnt want to let me B2M the lipstick because it was LE (normal packaging though), even though the only products they cant B2M for are LE packaging and Viva Glam.... I guess it depends on whether you get an MA that knows the policy properly or not


----------



## sambibabe (Aug 19, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_ I guess it depends on whether you get an MA that knows the policy properly or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
 I am sick and tired of having to argue with MA! Why couldn't they be informed of the policy properly?


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 20, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aussiemacluvrrr* 

 
_^^I used an empty packet to B2M for Jazzed lipstick the other week and no one said anything to me... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




But then again she didnt want to let me B2M the lipstick because it was LE (normal packaging though), even though the only products they cant B2M for are LE packaging and Viva Glam.... I guess it depends on whether you get an MA that knows the policy properly or not 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Yay for B2M with empty wipes packets!  Although I have a feeling the MAs at my local counter will probably be difficult about it... mainly because they're difficult about everything.  Poor loves, they must really hate their jobs


----------



## mikmik90 (Aug 25, 2012)

Can you B2M lash containers?
	Thanks all


----------



## 99strokes (Oct 7, 2012)

I'm not sure MikMik90.

	I had trouble at my local counter the other day when I tried Back2Mac'ing 6 eyeshadows, they took 12 like 3 weeks ago and I got 2 lippies, then they wouldn't take my 6 because the pan wasn't inside. Well. They weren't before either and no one said anything. Freaking annoying, as there's only one counter here in Tasmania. Grrr.


----------



## jetjet (Nov 14, 2012)

BACK TO MAC HAS CHANGED! (in Australia at least)

  	you can now only choose from the 'top 20' lipsticks

  	here's the list (grateful if anyone can confirm/complete it)

Ravishing
Vegas Volt
Morange
Lady Danger
Ruby Woo
Russian Red
Twig
Blankety
Hug Me
Shy Girl
Crème d’ nude
Myth
Pretty Please
Angel
Crème Cup
Syrup
Snob
St Germain
Girl About Town
Rebel


----------



## jetjet (Nov 15, 2012)

99strokes said:


> I had trouble at my local counter the other day when I tried Back2Mac'ing 6 eyeshadows, they took 12 like 3 weeks ago and I got 2 lippies, then they wouldn't take my 6 because the pan wasn't inside. Well. They weren't before either and no one said anything. Freaking annoying, as there's only one counter here in Tasmania. Grrr.


 
  	I was fine in Canberra with four depotted eyeshadows and two empty foundations/powder, the SA commented on them too.


----------



## BuickMackane (Nov 16, 2012)

jetjet said:


> BACK TO MAC HAS CHANGED! (in Australia at least)
> 
> you can now only choose from the 'top 20' lipsticks
> 
> ...


  	huh? who put the abomination that is StGermain in the top 20 lippies list? and surely Up The Amp should be there? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  	that said, there are some good shades to choose from (provided you don't already have them, that is) - GAT, Rebel, Blankety, Russian Red, Lady Danger,...


----------



## princess sarah (Nov 16, 2012)

I had confirmation from Mac Pro in Melbourne that this was happening, they sent me the list for my blog

http://starlingbright.blogspot.com.au/2012/11/changes-to-back-to-mac-recycling-for.html

  	Sucks how we appear to be the only ones where this has changed again, wish Mac pricing and standards was the same across the board


----------



## jetjet (Dec 3, 2012)

BuickMackane said:


> huh? who put the abomination that is StGermain in the top 20 lippies list? and surely Up The Amp should be there? :shock:   that said, there are some good shades to choose from (provided you don't already have them, that is) - GAT, Rebel, Blankety, Russian Red, Lady Danger,...


  True! I was surprised that I only own three on that list - something to work on   As a handy referrence I've collated a bunch of swatches of the "top 20" from around the interwebz over on my blog (link below).


----------



## Lilacea (Dec 8, 2012)

So disappointed in this. I finally got enough packaging together, and they'd changed it before I had a chance to go in. Went in yesterday, and it was exceptionally hard choosing, as all they gave me was a laminated sheet with pictures and names of the lipsticks I could choose from, and I just had to go through the massive stacks of lipsticks they have, pulling them out one by one, hoping I got the right shade (this was incredibly difficult to do as the photos of the lippies where quite different to the colour of the actual lippies, the laminate was considerably darker than the actual shades in some cases). I eventually got several SAs to help, but even they were having trouble identifying which was which and where exactly we could find them. We'd only managed to pull out about eight of them before I was getting really frustrated with the experience. The laminate didn't mention the finish either, just a picture of the lipstick in the tube and its name, so it was hit and miss trying to search purely by colour,  if you're not intimately familiar with every single lipstick shade it's really, really difficult (not even the SAs could find them easily). So many nudes too! Trying to find those nude shades was so difficult, and as it was turning out that the pictures were quite different to the actual lipsticks in some cases, there were definitely some I actually wanted to see to check the real colour of, but it was just so difficult to find them. I would have loved to be able to swatch on my skin tone to see the potential of a colour. All in all, I'm still grateful the program is still running and that they're giving customers a chance for something back in return for their loyalty, but it was just such a difficult process, and I can see it taking up a lot of the SAs time for someone who isn't even making a purchase (honestly, after all the foofing around, I wasn't in the mood to stay and buy anything else). The SAs were really nice and were very helpful, but it seems they're still not entirely up to speed, and that it could be a bit easier to identify them.

  	Thanks for those links though JetJet! A lot more helpful to see the finish on them too, rather than just the colour in the tube.


----------



## pemily (Feb 16, 2013)

can someone please confirm if lash containers count in B2M


----------



## princess sarah (Feb 24, 2013)

I am pretty sure that they are because they accept the empty mac wipes etc.

  	I think its just the boxes that dont count.




pemily said:


> can someone please confirm if lash containers count in B2M


----------



## uberhoney (Jul 22, 2014)

I really wish mac Australia would be kinder to us poor aussie Mac addicts !! We already pay $36 aud for one damn lipstick, they could at LEAST let us choose a eyeshadow or lipglass for B2M, too.

  Here's the list of lipsticks we can choose from for 6 empties: https://www.maccosmetics.com.au/cms/customer_service/services.tmpl

  Just checking because this thread is a few years old, Do other countries still get a choice of l/s, l/g or e/s??

  *Muses about starting a signature petition for lower Mac AU prices* Illamasqua did it, why not?! :/


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 7, 2014)

Does anyone know if I can B2M the eyeshadow pans as I bought all these eyeshadow pans to put into my palette and it would be a little annoying if I can't B2M my almost empty shadows! please don't tell me that it has to be the black plastic packaging, fingers crossed that's not the case


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

uberhoney said:


> I really wish mac Australia would be kinder to us poor aussie Mac addicts !! We already pay $36 aud for one damn lipstick, they could at LEAST let us choose a eyeshadow or lipglass for B2M, too.
> 
> Here's the list of lipsticks we can choose from for 6 empties: https://www.maccosmetics.com.au/cms/customer_service/services.tmpl
> 
> ...


  Just seeing this, but I was totally unaware that you don't get to choose your lipstick. I'm originally from the US, so I'm used to picking whatever I want for B2M. That sucks...


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 7, 2014)

uberhoney said:


> I really wish mac Australia would be kinder to us poor aussie Mac addicts !! We already pay $36 aud for one damn lipstick, they could at LEAST let us choose a eyeshadow or lipglass for B2M, too.
> 
> Here's the list of lipsticks we can choose from for 6 empties: https://www.maccosmetics.com.au/cms/customer_service/services.tmpl
> 
> ...


  I didn't even realise that this thread was a few years old! (still getting the hang of this, i'm such a newbie)

I totally agree, it's a rip off here where sometimes its cheaper to buy the products from those who are selling them on ebay from america especially the limited edition products. I managed to buy all four osbourne lipsticks and the bijou lipglass for less than what it would have cost to buy them here with shipping + the lady i bought them from made a ridiculous profit too. A win win situation there. 

I would sign the petition, i'm surprised there isn't one yet?!


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 7, 2014)

Bmorelyketip said:


> Just seeing this, but I was totally unaware that you don't get to choose your lipstick. I'm originally from the US, so I'm used to picking whatever I want for B2M. That sucks...


  you ladies really have it good when it comes to cosmetics in America! So lucky, hopefully one day we will be as lucky as it does get really expensive here. Limited edition lipsticks are basically $40!


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 7, 2014)

beautynotes said:


> you ladies really have it good when it comes to cosmetics in America! So lucky, hopefully one day we will be as lucky as it does get really expensive here. Limited edition lipsticks are basically $40!


  I don't have it good anymore. I live in Sydney now.  
  I didn't realize how much I would miss American prices!


----------



## beautynotes (Sep 8, 2014)

Bmorelyketip said:


> I don't have it good anymore. I live in Sydney now.
> I didn't realize how much I would miss American prices!


  I hope besides our outrages prices you like Australia! 

Do you have anyone back in the states who can send parcels to you here? Surely that would be cheaper.


----------



## uberhoney (Sep 8, 2014)

beautynotes said:


> Does anyone know if I can B2M the eyeshadow pans as I bought all these eyeshadow pans to put into my palette and it would be a little annoying if I can't B2M my almost empty shadows! please don't tell me that it has to be the black plastic packaging, fingers crossed that's not the case


 I'm positive you'll be able to b2m those... just make sure the stickers are on the bottom?


----------



## Bmorelyketip (Sep 8, 2014)

beautynotes said:


> I hope besides our outrages prices you like Australia!
> 
> Do you have anyone back in the states who can send parcels to you here? Surely that would be cheaper.


  Lol! I do like Australia. There are some things that I still have to get used to though.


----------



## jetjet (Sep 12, 2014)

The Back 2 Mac range has been extended!

  http://i.imgur.com/J3dfvcS.jpg

  credit: http://www.reddit.com/r/AustralianMakeup/comments/2fmdv4/back_2_mac_lipstick_range/


----------



## jetjet (Dec 24, 2014)

Back2mac is now back to normal - you can choose any permanent standard lippy


----------



## laralara (Nov 10, 2015)

jetjet said:


> Back2mac is now back to normal - you can choose any permanent standard lippy











  haha it's taken me a year to use up 6 products but now at least I can have a choice between lippies in AUS.


----------

